# Joseph's Curse Lineage??



## The Author of my Faith (Nov 11, 2009)

Someone mentioned to me that Joseph's lineage in Luke was cursed in the Old Testament? I am about to research this now because I never in my 20 years have ever heard of this? Any insights?


----------



## Solus Christus (Nov 12, 2009)

This site may help shed some light.


----------

